# Auto AK 8 weeks



## Connie m (Sep 23, 2019)

Please let me know how they are looking now. As the buds grow the plant no longer is bushy is this normal? Thank you!!


----------



## Lesso (Sep 24, 2019)

Typical for the plant to grow one main cola and no longer be bushy, yes. She looks like she needs a dose of bloom nutes.


----------

